# TAMARACK



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cat took some pic's of the Tamarack Evergreen in color phase' Only fur tree to lose its needles in the fall---------------ENJOY-EVERYONE-----------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great firewood to use here with the bigger stuff.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love it this time of year when i get to take the semi up to northern Mn

the Tamaracks are an awesome site to see.

one of my fav hunting areas is loaded with them,when i hunt there i dont even care if i see a critter

just looking at the Tamaracks makes it all worth while


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool pictures bud that is one amazing tree


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*They do Brighten the forest-[Pretty tree]---They were used in the under ground Iron Mine I worked in Down to 3600ft for lagging between the Iron set over head and the walls, Didn't rot lasted better than cedar --[all the Mines are open Pit now]---------------------------------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite tree. Hard to keep the deer from rubbing them to death, though. A great tree for wet areas, where other trees cannot grow.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like a good whitetail hunt'in area--- could be a great stand of mill timber if it was thinned out.

awprint:


----------

